# Word on the Street "translation"



## bond-servant (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a new "paraphrase" out,(though I wouldn't even begin to complement it that way) called "The Word on the Street", by Rob Lacey. This is published by Zondervan. (Big suprise)
It is one of the most disrespectful things I've set my eyes on. Unfortunately, it is being sold in many Christian bookstores in the *Bible* section. Have ya'll seen it?

http://www.zondervan.com/roblacey/
http://www.familychristian.com/shop/product.asp?ProdID=11142


----------



## Authorised (Jan 19, 2005)

The funniest part of the second link is where it says

"Guests who also bought this book also bought:


God Thinks You're Wonderful"


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 19, 2005)

Interesting.
Wonder what happened to the books whose title is "We think HE'S wonderful?"


----------



## nicnap (Jan 20, 2005)

I have seen it, and I agree; IT IS TRASH. In the preface to the edition the guy says, essentially, "I did not paraphrase several of the OT books-no one does or wants to read them anyway." TRASH.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 20, 2005)

"...and forgive us our debts as we forgive our debtors..."
"...let me not dis dem dat be dissin' me fo-shizzle..."

Hmmm...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)

I saw this and thought "you have got to be kiddin me!". My dh has been in street ministry and even ppl on the street wouldn't want this garbage...they want something real...this ain't it, brother!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)

"For those who've never read the Bible, and for those who've read it too much."

Say what?! CAN you read it too much???

"Out with stale religious terms, here's a "Bible" that talks today's language-gritty, earthy, witty."

What about setting our eyes on "heavenly things"...no let's trash it up a little...hmm...might as well go find me a trashy novel...or maybe just turn on Drew Carey...


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> There is a new "paraphrase" out,(though I wouldn't even begin to complement it that way) called "The Word on the Street", by Rob Lacey. This is published by Zondervan. (Big suprise)
> It is one of the most disrespectful things I've set my eyes on. Unfortunately, it is being sold in many Christian bookstores in the *Bible* section. Have ya'll seen it?



Zondervan is part of Rupert Murdock's media empire (so is family "Christian" Bookstores). Recently there was a segment on one of the network morning shows about another Rupert Murdock publishing house (Harper Collins I think it was) coming out with a prono coffee-table book. Yea "Big Surprise."


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 20, 2005)

Zondervan is part of Rupert Murdock's media empire (so is family "Christian" Bookstores). Recently there was a segment on one of the network morning shows about another Rupert Murdock publishing house (Harper Collins I think it was) coming out with a prono coffee-table book. Yea "Big Surprise." [/quote]

--------

Oh wow. Not suprising I guess...anything for a buck eh?


----------



## Mantis (Jan 20, 2005)

The Word on the Street is trash...that's about all I can say. I wish that it didn't exist. But since it does, I have warned many people in our church about this horrible book.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree Eric. Total trash. And how it can be carried in Christian bookstores is beyond me - all politics aside!

If you've never read any of it, there is an excerpt on Zondervan's site. 
It is Rob's philosophy followed by his "rendition" of Gen 1. 
I refuse to post the garbage on this site. Here's the excerpt link if you feel so led. May we all be called to action! 

http://www.zondervan.com/Books/verbiage.asp?ISBN=0310922674&Type=1000

Any ideas of productive things Christians can do about this? Aside from my productive belly-aching of course!


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 20, 2005)

Zondervan has been ignoring all of the belly-aching.
Seem filthy lucre is all that matters to them.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Zondervan has been ignoring all of the belly-aching.
> Seem filthy lucre is all that matters to them.



The love of money is the root of all evil.


----------



## street preacher (Jan 20, 2005)

I would rather bow to the porcelin god than to read this, this, this well you get the picture. This is the work of the devil and it is sickening.


----------



## street preacher (Jan 20, 2005)

I couldn't believe this when my "breezy" told me about it. Who ever wrote this peice of fiction was straight trippin.


----------



## street preacher (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## turmeric (Jan 20, 2005)

Word up, man, this stuff is a serious bummer!

The only solution I can think of is catechesis, not just the formal thing, but in all our interactions we should look for opportunities to explain why God's word is important and the difference between a paraphrase & a translation.

Is this, and Saddleback, and Finneyism et al, part of the Great Apostacy St. Paul mentioned in 2 Thessalonians? Are we at the end of the (a)millennium?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 20, 2005)

> This edition printed on acid-free paper.



Ya right! I don't think so.....


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> There is a new "paraphrase" out,(though I wouldn't even begin to complement it that way) called "The Word on the Street", by Rob Lacey. This is published by Zondervan. (Big suprise)
> It is one of the most disrespectful things I've set my eyes on. Unfortunately, it is being sold in many Christian bookstores in the *Bible* section. Have ya'll seen it?
> 
> ...




The "Good as New" gets my vote for worse bible translation:
http://tinyurl.com/4x5uz

After Jesus was baptized by John the Baptist, he saw "˜"˜the Spirit descending upon him like a dove; and a voice came from heaven, "˜Thou art my beloved Son; with thee I am well pleased''' (Mark 1:10-11, Revised Standard Version).

Compare that with this new translation:


"˜"˜A pigeon flew down and perched on him. Jesus took this as a sign that God's Spirit was with him. A voice from overhead was heard saying, "˜That's my boy!'''


There are many such chatty or doctrinally denuded passages in "˜"˜Good as New: A Radical Retelling of the Scriptures'' (O Books), an exceedingly loose New Testament paraphrase by Britain's John Henson, a fundamentalist-hating Baptist.


Should we call it the Boy Bible, or the Pigeon Bible?

I call it Sick!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 21, 2005)

This is why I believe stoning should be reinstituted.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> "˜"˜A pigeon flew down and perched on him. Jesus took this as a sign that God's Spirit was with him. A voice from overhead was heard saying, "˜That's my boy!'''



Offensive, yes...but ABSOLUTELY HYSTERICALl!







There is no way I would be able to keep a straight face while "quoting" Scripture in THAT vernacular. I'd have better luck using a _Penthouse Forum_!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 21, 2005)

I am staying away from Zondervan, especially after they published the TNIV...

But I think prayer is in order...because thousands of people trust Zondervan and buy from them...sad.

[Edited on 1-21-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 21, 2005)

[quote<snip>

The "Good as New" gets my vote for worse bible translation:
http://tinyurl.com/4x5uz

After Jesus was baptized by John the Baptist, he saw "˜"˜the Spirit descending upon him like a dove; and a voice came from heaven, "˜Thou art my beloved Son; with thee I am well pleased''' (Mark 1:10-11, Revised Standard Version).

Compare that with this new translation:


"˜"˜A pigeon flew down and perched on him. Jesus took this as a sign that God's Spirit was with him. A voice from overhead was heard saying, "˜That's my boy!'''


There are many such chatty or doctrinally denuded passages in "˜"˜Good as New: A Radical Retelling of the Scriptures'' (O Books), an exceedingly loose New Testament paraphrase by Britain's John Henson, a fundamentalist-hating Baptist.


Should we call it the Boy Bible, or the Pigeon Bible?

I call it Sick! [/quote]

Oh, man - that just makes me nauseous. It just seems like the Christian community should all get together on this one and make a statement that we won't stand for any more! If all the Christians spoke in ONE voice (verbal and dollar), how powerful it would be.....


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> [quote<snip>
> 
> The "Good as New" gets my vote for worse bible translation:
> ...



Oh, man - that just makes me nauseous. It just seems like the Christian community should all get together on this one and make a statement that we won't stand for any more! If all the Christians spoke in ONE voice (verbal and dollar), how powerful it would be..... [/quote]

What kind of deluded and perverted minds come up with this kind of.....[restrainting]....DUNG!!!


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 21, 2005)

A pigeon? A _sky rat_? Nasty.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 21, 2005)

Eeeewwwww!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jan 21, 2005)

What a bunch of garbage...things like these make me want to become really adept at insulting the work of others, like this stuff.

But then God reminds me that I'm reading a real Bible, and that changes a lot...


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 22, 2005)

Here is an excerpt from this "Bible", Entitled _The Big Ten_

1-3 God dictates to Moses:

No.1: "I'm your God, your God who liberated you from slave labour in the sweatshops of Egypt. I get total priority. You won't have any other gods taking your attention away from me. I'm it, the only God! No other god's worth squat."

4-6 No.2: "You won't idolize anything else of any shape. Nothing that is something, or represents something "“ you'll waste no time polishing them or showing them off to your mates or looking to them for the big answers of life. 'Cos I get jealous! And when I'm jealous, I'm ruthless. I punish families even three or four generations after those who hated me have rotted in their graves. But those who live by my rules, I show them incredible love for thousands of generations of their family line."

7 No.3: "You won't use my name lightly, as some sort of magic word, supposed to blackmail me into action. You won't use it as a swear word. If you do, you won't go unpunished. Handle my handle with care!"

8-11 No.4: "You'll keep my Rest Day different, distinct, special. You'll do what the word means "“ 'stop'. You'll work six days, do all you've got to do, then the seventh day is my day. You won't work, your family won't work, your staff won't work, your equipment won't work, your guests won't work. 'Cos I made everything you see in six days. Then I took a break on the seventh. So will you."

12-17 No.5: "You'll treat your parents with respect. Then you'll live long and prosper in this new land I'm moving you into."

No.6: "You won't snuff out a life, stop someone's clock, blow anyone away, bump anyone off, dole out the big chill, erase, drop, hit, top, waste anyone."

No.7: "You won't sleep with someone else's wife or husband, put it about, cheapen yourselves."

No.8: "You won't thieve, nick, lift, blag, fleece, half-inch, swipe or get sticky-fingered."

No.9: "You won't lie, fib, fudge about someone, in or out of the witness box."

No. 10: "You won't drool over your mate's wife, his house, garden, staff, equipment, gadgets or anything he has and you don't."


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2005)

Apparently, this is a Brit doing the paraphrasing, right?


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> This is why I believe stoning should be reinstituted.



AMEN!!!! I was thinking the same thing, though as Calvinist shouldn't we want to burn them.


----------

